# Schwinn Fastback Original Lost At Auction



## scrubbinrims (Sep 9, 2013)

So, I know very little about muscle bikes, but I was a phone bidder and tapped out at 500 for this original fastback out of WV this past weekend.
I was looking for a flip...so did I make a good call or a bad call, basically what is retail on this bad boy?
Chris


----------



## npence (Sep 9, 2013)

In my area that is a $250 bike tops. I just can't sell a fastback.


----------



## Mybluevw (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like a nice OG bike (aside from the bent post) but I think you are probably glad that you didn't win it.
$500-600 is an Ebay price so there wasn't much room for you to make anything.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup, Nate and VDub are right, a Ram's Horn Coppertone Fastback just sold on Fleabay just over $500, much more desirable bike. $250/300 maybe for that yeller one.......


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 9, 2013)

*that's about as high as I would've gone*

much more then a  two hundred  dollar bike though.  shifter is a hundred all day


----------



## Danimal (Sep 13, 2013)

A fastback needs to be minty to bring over $500, so I think you did the right thing.


----------

